# Horned frog/pacman frog pics thread



## Tleilaxu (May 7, 2007)

Inspired by the frtog pics thread and the pyxie pics thread I decided to make a picture thread dedicated to those loveable horned frogs. Unfortunetly I no longer have any but I am looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

Ceratophrys cranwelli x Ceratophrys corunata "Fantasy Frog"


----------



## Goomba (May 8, 2007)

Nice frog. Though I've never been a fan of hybrids or albinos and such, seems so unnatural and....off. Cute bugger nonetheless, good luck with him!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

Generally I am not a fan of hybrids or albinos. but I saw this little guy and it is just so nice I wanted to have it. I would really like to get a C.corunata (partially why I got this one) hopefully someone will post pics of a corunata


----------



## atropos (May 8, 2007)

2 days ago I bought a C. cornuta, will have pictures this evening.

They're amazing animals.


----------



## atropos (May 8, 2007)

Here's my tiny C. cornuta, CB, 2,5 cm but dropdead gorgeous

























And eating like a pacman should


----------



## Herp13 (May 8, 2007)

Where do you get your moss?


----------



## atropos (May 8, 2007)

This moss was with the frog, I buy it at plantshops, it's normal spagnum, it grows in some swamp like environment too.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 8, 2007)

thats a great little frog! and yeah that sphagnum can be purchased in almost any plant store its about $5.00 for a big bag of it.


----------



## eelnoob (May 9, 2007)

Wow great pics and frogs:worship:


----------



## LeilaNami (May 9, 2007)

cute little babies!


----------



## roach dude (May 9, 2007)

5.00 for a big bag wow i paid like 7 quid for a little carboard box of dry s*t and it lasted one toad thing so i bought some eco earth you put in a bucket...works a treat still got like 3/4 left haha!

might get a pacman their wicked.. look so cute till they chomp you i guess..


----------



## Beardo (May 9, 2007)

Heres a few pics of mine....


----------



## roach dude (May 9, 2007)

wow ythats beautiful horned frog, nice photography skills too. How long you been takeing photos like properly for?


----------



## P. Novak (May 9, 2007)

I love pacman frogs!:clap: Some very gorgeous specimans!

 I'll get some pictures of mine up here sometime soon.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 9, 2007)

Great shots David! Makes me want to take my frogs outside  Im sure it would look nice than coco fibre for a backdrop lol


----------



## Rydog (May 10, 2007)

i also have a pacman, mine has stopped eating for about a month though and it has been worrying me. it has not slowed down or anything, but has become a little slim. What do you guys think is wrong?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 10, 2007)

Not sure what's wrong.. how do you have it housed? how old is it? and when you say "hasn't slowed it down" what do you mean by that?? cause mine couldnt get any slower all they do is sit there lol.. anyways perhaps with some more information (diet as well as the above) someone should be able to answer your question.. a picture would be good as well..


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 10, 2007)

Here is my albino C. cranwelli. He just surfaced for the evening and ate 4 large crickets.  I got him two months ago today. It isn't the best picture and he wasn't near anything for scale. I took it from directly overhead which didn't help the composition of the picture any. He's about 2 inches in diameter. The photo does show some nice patterning though, in my opinion.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 10, 2007)

Very nice frog you have there! my ornata surfaced today and tried to eat my fingers several times and then was hanging of my camera cord when I took its pic lol. I will post soon with photos.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 10, 2007)

Here are some pics.

C.ornata





Just came out of the dirt.. and tried to eat my fingers twice as soon as I reached in the cage 











one eyed frog.






nice look at the skin pattern and coloration.






time for some food I think this means it wants to eat and I should stop taking pictures  

C.cranwelli
















Both the frogs are males.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 11, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Very nice frog you have there! my ornata surfaced today and tried to eat my fingers several times and then was hanging of my camera cord when I took its pic lol. I will post soon with photos.


Thanks! I'm pretty fond of him. (Her?) Though to be honest, when I see the colouration of non-albinos like yours, I sometimes wish mine was a normal colour. 
 I had no choice in the matter, though. Mine was given to me after my nephew bought him and then decided he did not want an eating machine. He brought the frog here after buying it and asked me to get it established. After a few weeks, he decided to leave it here permanently and assigned permanent custody to me.

Edit: I forgot to add a picture I took last night. I like it better, it's not as blurry and over-exposed. He had just hopped out of the water a short while beforehand, so I had to change his dish and I thought I might as well take another snapshot since I had to disturb him anyway.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 11, 2007)

if you want to sex ity check for nuptial pads on the thumbs of your frog. I too forgot to post a pic last night. I will add it to this post  it was the best one too!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 12, 2007)

I figured the pads would be easier to see after it go bigger, so I haven't bothered to check it out yet.

Is that your camera cord that yours is eating? At first I thought it was the tail of somw kind of lizard sticking out of it's mouth, but then I recalled you mentioning that he had grabbed the cord. Those things are fearless, aren't they?


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

*Here is my little guy..*

Ceratophrys cranwelli "Otis" 0.0.1
















Nov '06 he was 3 times smaller then what he is now.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 13, 2007)

wow that is a little guy!!!


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> wow that is a little guy!!!


Yup  , and he was EVEN smaller when I first had him. His head was bigger then his body and actually looked like the pacman from the game lol. Now its vise versa.

I need more pacman frogs, they are the best!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 13, 2007)

they are quite awesome.. I remember the first one I got I was about 8 years old and it was soooo teeny like it came out of the water that day lol and it looked like a little bulldog the way it strutted around with its big head.


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> they are quite awesome.. I remember the first one I got I was about 8 years old and it was soooo teeny like it came out of the water that day lol and it looked like a little bulldog the way it strutted around with its big head.


Haha, calling it a bulldog nails it! I'm surprised the little pacmen can hold up their heads!

How big is your biggest pacman, philist? How long did it take?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 13, 2007)

well my largest one is the darker brownish cranwelli and it is about the size of a large mandarin orange.. I have had it since last summer.. and its a male so it is not gonna get too big anyways. I can try and post a pic of it in my hand for reference if you like.


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> well my largest one is the darker brownish cranwelli and it is about the size of a large mandarin orange.. I have had it since last summer.. and its a male so it is not gonna get too big anyways. I can try and post a pic of it in my hand for reference if you like.


Of course! So females get larger in Pacman frogs?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 13, 2007)

Yes they get a fair bit bigger than the boys apparently.. so unfortunately so far all I have are males lol though thats a good thing with my Pyxie.


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Yes they get a fair bit bigger than the boys apparently.. so unfortunately so far all I have are males lol though thats a good thing with my Pyxie.


Yeah, cause male Pyxies get HUGE! 

AT what size can you start to sex pacmans?


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 14, 2007)

well I have some that are under 2" vent to snout that I can clearly see nuptial pads on.. so I would just check the front feet and see whats up.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 14, 2007)

*Joining the Horned Frog Club.*

I got this little one this morning, about 2" in length.  I got it at Petco, and they were marked as C. ornata, just based on pictures I've seen it looks more like C. cranwelli to me.  However I'm just going on markings and overall look, not sure what the actual defining characters are for each.  Funny thing, Petco's care sheet recommends a tank size of 20 gallons plus for "Adult males".  I guess no one told them the females are the bigger ones.  Fed one roach so far, not as quick a feeding response as my Pyxie, seems more nervous, but the actual strike was really fast.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 14, 2007)

Some information on the caresheets Petco provides are crap...sometimes it's all crap (like the scorpion).  I make it a personal goal to cross out every lie on those care sheets before I give them away


----------



## nichts (May 18, 2007)

Hey my 2 frogs


----------



## nickbachman (May 18, 2007)

nichts said:


> Hey my 2 frogs
> 
> 
> IMG]http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/809/chacoum3.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 26, 2007)

Well, my frog started vocalizing, so I guess it's a boy. It's a higher-pitched call than I was expecting, to tell the truth. Kind of reminds me of a goose honk or something like that. Not nearly as loud, of course.

I kind of hoped for a female for the extra size, but I guess he'll get big enough.


----------



## Herp13 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Here's mine*






















-Eric


----------



## atropos (Jul 10, 2007)

2 new pictures of my C. cornuta, the most beautiful species


----------



## Goomba (Jul 10, 2007)

That is a remarkable specimen. Surely one of my favorites. You should come check out http://fatfrogs.7.forumer.com/index.php
Alot of Ceratophrys lovers on that site, you'd be more than welcome to join and have some fun with fellow hobbyists.

By the way, where did you get your babies? I am in the market for CB froglets and have only found one or two places recently.


----------



## atropos (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I bought this one on a show in Holland, it's from france.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 11, 2007)

I had just fed my Cranwelli a nightcrawler and decided to snap a couple more pictures.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 12, 2008)

*Latest snapshots*

I took a few pictures today and I remembered this thread.....

He was a little irritated, I had just had him out for a soak. He gets a soak while I am performing cage maintenance, spot cleaning and other such duties. Soaking helps him "move the mail", if you know what I mean.


----------



## kitty_b (Sep 12, 2008)

*Wall-E*

i'm dying to get an albino pacman!  

here are some shots of our little boy, wall-e. they span from june to august and really show how he's growing. he's definitely chubby now, and all mouth.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking good! Their growth rate is sort of amazing, isn't it?

I'm relieved to see that in the latter pictures, it appears that you removed the green moss. 

Do ahead and go for an albino! Me, I'd kind of like to have a normal. I guess the frog is always greener on the other side of the tank, huh?

But what I'd REALLY like at this point is a Pixie frog, but I don't have room for another tank, especially one the size appropriate for a Pixie.


----------



## kitty_b (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah, i removed the moss after a day or so. he's now on bed a beast (expanding brick). he's technically my husband's (he was an anniversary gift, because he wanted to get into frogs), but i always feed him and care for him. :} 

i have only seen albinos as babies, and i would rather purchase in person than buy from a large quantity dealer. or i would like to purchase from a reliable dealer on the boards.


----------



## Ritzman (Sep 12, 2008)

Hoover









And Chompers


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 12, 2008)

Cute frogs. And appropriate names, given their appetites. How long have you had those two? It's a bit hard to judge their size, but I'm guessing they are fairly young. They still have that "body hasn't grown to match their heads" look they have when they are young. But that could be the camera angle, I guess.

Boy, mine must have been really irritated. Hr buried himself completely out of sight. Oh well, I guess I'll see him when he gets hungry.


----------



## Ritzman (Sep 12, 2008)

Tim I have had chompers for about 2 months and hoover for about 8 months. I got hoover when he was the size of a quarter and chompers about the size of a 50 cent piece. I think they are both males because I heard them both chirp, but I could be wrong. They still have some growing to do. Both were purchased at a "pet supplies plus". 

I went to go dig chompers up at the pet store to get a better look and he bite my finger, hence the name. .

I am waiting for a ornate to come to my area so I can snag it up. I eventually want a cornuta as well. And a fantasy  .


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought they looked like fairly young ones. I've had mine 18 months. It's is a male too. I was a little disappointed that he turned out to be male, but I like him a lot all the same. I just wish he'd get massive like the females do.

Ornates are supposed to have great feeding responses. I wouldn't mind having one of those myself. I've heard that unless you are sure to get a captive bred cornuta, feeding can be somewhat problematic. I guess their main diet in the wild is other frogs and it can be tricky to get them to switch to less exotic diets like crickets and worms. It is supposed to be doable, though
I'm not sure if there is a downside to the fantasy hybrids, but I can't recall reading any warnings about them.


----------



## kitty_b (Sep 13, 2008)

my "boy" hasn't chirped yet. he may be a she  

i haven't been concerned enough to pick him up and check for mating pads. but i've heard the male in my boss's office chirp before, and i definitely would know if i heard THAT.


----------



## kitty_b (Sep 13, 2008)

ok, now i have another one! he/she was at the local pet store, and i've been watching him/her for weeks. 

so, welcome "frogzilla" to the zoo!












PS- only held for size reference! i don't normally handle my frogs.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 14, 2008)

Another cute fellow!

Mine is still underground sulking.

Edit: Now he's under there voicing his grievance with a series of chirps or peeps or however you want to describe a horned frog's call.


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 2, 2008)

wall-e fully emerged today (aka, taking a water dish soak) to reveal a significant gain in size/weight.


----------



## Yareus (Mar 30, 2009)

cranwelli:
3 months ago:





today:


----------



## Bird Man (Mar 30, 2009)

atropos said:


> Here's my tiny C. cornuta, CB, 2,5 cm but dropdead gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: :drool: I've got to get me one like that. I've had mine for about 2 weeks now. I know I took pics of him, but they must still be on my camera, because they aren't in my photobucket. Also he's never used this soaking dish. I'd know because his water is always clean, and he has coco fiber sub, and spag moss. Something would get in it if he used it. I don't think he's moved at all. No coco fiber on top of the moss like he even walked on it in the littlese bit. Maybe I should show him the water? He is about 1-1.5 inches and feeding every 2-3 days. I plan on getting another one soon.


----------



## kalvaer (Mar 30, 2009)

They sure do have faced that only their mothers can love. Interesting though they are


----------



## Bird Man (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, I took some more pics, and here they are....


I see you... do you see me?













Here are the new ones I took today...
















decided to go ahead and put him in the water, since I already had him out...








Didn't last long though...


----------



## DansDragons (Mar 30, 2009)

here's mine..


----------

